# Ben Line Funnel colour



## B Fraser (Oct 4, 2009)

Thiing of making a model of the Benarty . Any of you ex Ben guys remember the exact funnel colour please . I like to get all the ducks in line before starting . been trying to match from photos and its too hit or miss.


----------



## john fraser (Jul 29, 2005)

B Fraser said:


> Thiing of making a model of the Benarty . Any of you ex Ben guys remember the exact funnel colour please . I like to get all the ducks in line before starting . been trying to match from photos and its too hit or miss.


Their funnels were a yellow colour.


----------



## funnelstays (Nov 19, 2008)

B Fraser said:


> Thiing of making a model of the Benarty . Any of you ex Ben guys remember the exact funnel colour please . I like to get all the ducks in line before starting . been trying to match from photos and its too hit or miss.


http://www.international-marine.com/supportadvice/colour-cards.aspx


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

I made a model of BENCAIRN for a former BenLine chief engineer and after a bit of experimenting arrived at a passable funnel colour using watercolour paint ( a la tube!! ) " Yellow Ochre" and a trace of white. I didn't draw his attention to the funnel specifically but it obviously passed OK.
I have never used any other kind of paint for funnels..... it is perfect as long as it is overcoated with a clear matt varnish. 
Pete


----------



## ian keyl (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi, Having spent several occasions up in the bosuns chair suggieing(cleaning) the ships funnel I would say it is the Golden Yellow No;B183 on the International paints colour card. it was not a bright canary yellow more a orange yellow. Hope this helps. I dont know of anyone who could help as there is nobody left in Ben HQ who would know. Best rgds Ian


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Sixty-eight years ago along with others I hung from a bosun's chair washing down and painting the Benlawer's funnel while anchored at Kochi Chang, the B148 cplour doesn't seem to strike a chord, as it appears to be too yellow. As Ben Line was a Leith company I looked at local paint company "Craig & Rose" colour chart, that just confused the issue. Sorry can't help, ageing memory. What I do remember was the mate was rather displeased when we claimed one hour's overtime as we had been turned to at 0600, an hour before our usual time. He claimed he had started us then for humanitarian reasons, to minimise our exposure to the sun. His name was Mr Lumsden, in the files another SN member who had the misfortune to sail with him longer than I has described him truthfully and with the necessary modi*** of venom


----------



## B Fraser (Oct 4, 2009)

*Ben Line funnel colour*

I would like to send thanks to you all for giving time to my question . When I was a young sea cadet in east london my chief petty officer worked in the Ben Line gear shed in the Victoria Dock and he often got us lads aboard those fine looking ships . They always come to mind when looking back at the golden years . My seafaring was mostly in the Nth Sea , so dont have a lot to share with you deep sea guys . Thx again .


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

My recollection is a mildly brownish type of yellow. Beware some of the colour photos used in adverts that often showed a much brighter yellow than was actually the case.


----------

